#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Русский язык, пишем грамотно >  > > >  >  >  Тест: "Знаете ли вы русский язык?"

## Galina

Лишь 4% россиян могут правильно ответить на 8 несложных вопросов из Единого госэкзамена по русскому языку, как показало недавнее исследование ВЦИОМ. Попробуйте свои силы и вы!  - http://www.rb.ru/poll/7/

_______________________________


Радовалась, как ребенок. Вошла в 4%. Считаю, что благодаря этому форуму.

____________________________________

8 из 8 - Поздравляем, вы - вымирающий вид россиянина, отлично знающего свой родной русский язык. Вы один из немногих носителей элитарного знания, доступного в наше время единицам (4% от общего числа опрошенных). Второй вариант: вы - выпускник, которого хорошо натаскали на сдачу экзамена по русскому языку. Третий вариант: вы – репетитор. Или просто закончили филологический факультет и пошли работать не по специальности.*

----------

Pema Sonam (17.12.2008), Еше Нинбо (30.01.2013), Лери (08.09.2012)

----------


## Иилья

"Вы дали 7 правильных ответов из 8. Почти отлично. Возможно, вам просто оказался не по зубам суффикс "чик". Одна ошибка простительна. На фоне общих ответов это неплохой результат, вы можете радоваться, что ваш уровень - выше среднего. Таких, как вы, в стране, согласно опросу ВЦИОМа, – 15%.*"
Ха....думал, будет значительно хуже.

----------


## Skyku

мдя, и тут политика, обо мне, оранжевом украинце тест выдал:
вы - вымирающий вид россиянина

----------

Inbongo (12.05.2009)

----------


## Ануруддха

Вы ответили на 6 из 8 простых вопросов.  Таких, как вы, в стране, согласно опросу ВЦИОМа, - 21%.*

----------


## Сергей Муай

"Вы ответили на 6 из 8 простых вопросов. Не самый плохой результат на общем фоне. Скорее всего, вы неплохо знали русский язык в школе, просто было это давно, и теперь учебник Розенталя для вас заменяет грамматическая автопроверка в "Ворде". Гордиться вам особенно нечем, но для выживания в среде носителей русского языка этого вполне хватит. Таких, как вы, в стране, согласно опросу ВЦИОМа, - 21%."

 :Cry:

----------


## Huandi

Слишком простенький тест. 8 из 8, конечно.

----------


## Вова Л.

7 из восьми. тест действительно простой.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

простой, 
8 из 8

----------


## Этэйла

Для иностранца, оч положительно...
Прошла три раза, меняя :

Укажите уровень Вашего образования:
Начальное или ниже, неполное среднее
Среднее (школа или ПТУ)
Среднее специальное (техникум)
Незаконченное высшее (не менее 3-х курсов вуза), высшее
Оцените по 5-балльной школьной шкале свое знание русского языка:
крайне плохо
плохо
средне
хорошо
отлично
тест класный, но как была "иностранкой", так и осталась, хоть меняй вопросы или нет?
Вопрос: в последнем предложении сколько я ошибок допустила? :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

> Прошла три раза, меняя


А разве от этого меняются вопросы?

----------


## Этэйла

> А разве от этого меняются вопросы?


только некоторые  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

> только некоторые


Попробовал - везде одинаковые.

----------


## Этэйла

еще попробовала
Вы ответили на 4 вопроса из 8. Варианта два: либо вы невнимательно выполняли тест, либо вы "понаехали". Советуем вам по утрам и вечерам в электричке перелистывать томик русской классики. Если даже в вас не проснётся уважение к "великому и могучему" русскому языку, глядишь – ума прибавится. Таких, как вы, в стране, согласно опросу ВЦИОМа, - 8%.*

----------


## Этэйла

> Попробовал - везде одинаковые.


ага везде, я просто не внимательна  :Big Grin:

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Я теж зрізалася лише на "пончику", трясця його батьку...  ;-D

----------


## Толя

У меня по русскому было почти два. Но поставили три, как обычно  :Smilie: . Тест слишком легкий и не объективный, поскольку я его прошел на 8 из 8.

----------


## Huandi

Ну.. у меня в школе тройка по русскому была твердая. А результат одинаковый  :Smilie: .

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы дали 7 правильных ответов из 8. Почти отлично. Возможно, вам просто оказался не по зубам суффикс "чик". Одна ошибка простительна. На фоне общих ответов это неплохой результат, вы можете радоваться, что ваш уровень - выше среднего. Таких, как вы, в стране, согласно опросу ВЦИОМа, – 15%.*
> 
> Посмотреть, на какие вопросы вы ответили неверно.
> 
> 
> Укажите пример словосочетания с ошибкой:
> ПРАВИЛЬНЫЙ ОТВЕТ: Около пятиста километров


И ведь верно  :Smilie:  Около пятисот километров  :Smilie:

----------


## Сигизмунд

8 из 8 - уф, хорошо, а то мне было бы стыдно получить другой результат, учитывая то, что я претендую на звание детского писателя - любителя))

----------


## Спокойный

http://www.rosbalt.ru/eg/?id=rus

Я 29 из 30...

----------

Лери (08.09.2012)

----------


## Пилигрим

6 из 8. 
В армию берут эдоровых, а спрашивают как с умных.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Denli

Семь из восьми (*Achtung!!! Увага!!! Attention!!!* По правилам руссского языка числительные до 10 пишутся словами!!!).

----------


## Aion

8 из 8

----------


## Юрий К.

Как было по русскому 4, так и осталось. Пончики в шкафчиках. :Smilie:  7 из 8-ми.

----------


## Марица

Поздравляем, вы - вымирающий вид россиянина, отлично знающего свой родной русский язык. Вы один из немногих носителей элитарного знания, доступного в наше время единицам (4% от общего числа опрошенных).

              Как нас много, однако, на этом форуме...Пора рассредоточиться по другим  :Smilie: )))

----------


## Lara

> Вы дали 7 правильных ответов из 8. Почти отлично. Возможно, вам просто оказался не по зубам суффикс "чик". Одна ошибка простительна. На фоне общих ответов это неплохой результат, вы можете радоваться, что ваш уровень - выше среднего. Таких, как вы, в стране, согласно опросу ВЦИОМа, – 15%


Как была четвёрка - так и осталась...

----------


## Aion

> Как нас много, однако, на этом форуме...Пора рассредоточиться по другим )))

----------

Денис Евгеньев (08.06.2010), Марица (11.05.2009), Чиффа (11.05.2009)

----------


## Zom

Какой прекрасный тест для повышения чувства собственной значимости -)

----------

Марица (11.05.2009), Эделизи (08.09.2012)

----------


## Бел

У кого повышение, у кого понижение...  :Smilie: 

Тут 3... А в школе 5 поставили... Хм. Надо побольше книжек на русском читать... Деградирую. :\

----------

Марица (11.05.2009)

----------


## Чиффа

Вспомнился первый урок русского языка в 10 классе лицея... Нам предложили записать на слух следующий текст:
"На дощатой брусчатой террасе близ конопляника  веснушчатая племянница подъячего  Агриппина Саввишна потчевала коллежского асессора Аполлона Григорьевича винегретом и прочими яствами под аккомпанемент виолончели"
(не уверена, что все слова написала без ошибок - сомнение вызывает отчество Агриппины))))
Тогда рекорд по классу был 6 ошибок - это минимум)))

----------

Neroli (11.05.2009)

----------


## Марица

> сомнение вызывает отчество Агриппины))))


                         Савишна (проверила по словарю). Но почему с одним "в"-не знаю.  :Frown:  
Странно, что тест акцентирует внимание на суффиксе "чик". Это значимо разве что для филолога...
 Гораздо важнее уметь применять деепричастные обороты, ИМХО.
 Помните, песня Пугачевой "Эй, мушкетеры!" :
"Даже порою слеза набегает, читая роман"... 
Такие ошибки часто делают тележурналисты. Мне кажется, проще правило переписать, чем народ переучить. :Cool:

----------

Чиффа (11.05.2009)

----------


## Гелег

Пример безупречного русского языка на форуме:

http://trworkshop.net/forum/

Ну это у них профессиональное..

----------


## Aion

Вот форумчег граматный:http://www.franklang.ru/forum/index.php

----------


## Komuso

8 из 8.. тест прошёл до того, как почитал ответы в теме. Самому было интересно, что у меня осталось после почти 14 лет жизни в США  :Cool:

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

8 из 8 - Поздравляем, вы - вымирающий вид россиянина, отлично знающего свой родной русский язык. Вы один из немногих носителей элитарного знания, доступного в наше время единицам (4% от общего числа опрошенных). Второй вариант: вы - выпускник, которого хорошо натаскали на сдачу экзамена по русскому языку. Третий вариант: вы – репетитор. Или просто закончили филологический факультет и пошли работать не по специальности.*

----------


## Манечка

Семь из  восьми . Тоже суффикс не дался. (

----------


## Bob

8 из 8 - Поздравляем, вы - вымирающий вид россиянина, отлично знающего свой родной русский язык. Вы один из немногих носителей элитарного знания, доступного в наше время единицам (4% от общего числа опрошенных). Второй вариант: вы - выпускник, которого хорошо натаскали на сдачу экзамена по русскому языку. Третий вариант: вы – репетитор. Или просто закончили филологический факультет и пошли работать не по специальности.*

----------


## Б.К.

супер. вовсе не оффтопик это был. смысл-то в чем был? Сказано, 4 процента нормально владеет языком - т.е. речь идет о деградации языка. Я привнес свои наблюдения о том, что происходит на уровне речи и общения в нашей стране. Где ж тут оффтопик!

----------


## Ersh

> супер. вовсе не оффтопик это был. смысл-то в чем был? Сказано, 4 процента нормально владеет языком - т.е. речь идет о деградации языка. Я привнес свои наблюдения о том, что происходит на уровне речи и общения в нашей стране. Где ж тут оффтопик!


Действия администрации публично не обсуждаются. Все спорные вопросы должны решаться через систему Персональных сообщений или через почту

----------


## AlexMF

8 из 8

----------


## Александр С

Вы дали 7 правильных ответов из 8. Почти отлично. Возможно, вам просто оказался не по зубам суффикс "чик". Одна ошибка простительна. На фоне общих ответов это неплохой результат, вы можете радоваться, что ваш уровень - выше среднего. Таких, как вы, в стране, согласно опросу ВЦИОМа, – 15%.*

----------


## Jani

7 из 8

----------


## Лери

13 из 14. Ура!  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Ванчук

11 из 14 :Smilie:  , что радует, поскольку я гражданин иностранного государства

----------

Сергей Ч (08.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.09.2012)

----------


## Нико

14 из 14. Лёгкие вопросы

----------


## Anthony

Стыдно признаться.... 10  :Frown: 
Вот тебе и высшее образование, и твердая пятерка по русскому в школе .

----------


## Dron

Тест тупой. Он должен называться не "знаете ли вы русский язык", а "знаете ли вы последний тренд в области русского языка, от19 века? с новейшими запятыми?")

----------

Дордже (30.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Тест тупой. Он должен называться не "знаете ли вы русский язык", а "знаете ли вы последний тренд в области русского языка, от19 века? с новейшими запятыми?")


Запятые вроде бы все кошерные.

----------


## Liza Lyolina

14 из 14.  :Cool: 

P.S. Наверное, Dron мало набрал.  :Smilie:

----------

Anthony (08.09.2012)

----------


## Epihod

12 из 14

Все же этот тест вряд ли отражает знание языка. Скорее некоторые познания в общих правилах синтаксиса, пунктуации и прочего. В школе вроде учительница такие головоломные предложения давала, что понимание, что ты не знаешь язык приходило сразу и надолго  :Smilie:

----------


## Dron

> 14 из 14. 
> 
> P.S. Наверное, Dron мало набрал.


12/14

----------


## SlavaR

У меня на тройку. 8 из 14...почему-то мне не стыдно) хотя удивился, был о себе лучшего мнения по этому вопросу)

----------


## Анна Осокина

Для корректора тест легкий, 14 из 14) А вот для школьников - сложноват, наверное

----------

Еше Нинбо (30.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

13 из 14 :Smilie: "С удовольствием сообщаем, что Вы попали в меньшинство! Но на этот раз, это отлично! Таких как Вы, действительно знающих русский язык, наверное, 10% от всех россиян. Так что, поздравляем, это действительно отличный результат!"

Я очень быстро его прошла. Может, надо было дольше думать. Думаю, неплохо - для человека, который 20 лет живет заграницей :Smilie:

----------

Еше Нинбо (30.01.2013)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

13 из 14, но не так, чтобы очень быстро. :Smilie:

----------

Пема Дролкар (30.01.2013)

----------


## Аурум

13 из 14

----------


## Буль

Результаты - 13 из 14. Где-то допустил ошибку.  :Confused:  Надо же!  :Frown:

----------


## Zom

18 из 14..


))))))

----------


## Ридонлиев

Соображаю туго, аж голова скрипела, пока этот простой тест делал.

----------


## Дэнни

Скромняжки! По опросу БудВциома в России около 99% буддистов с обостренной мешающей эмоцией гордости!) Что ж это за кармец российский!!?

----------


## Ридонлиев

Какая уж тут гордость, мне за своё руское изыка очень стыдно, художественной литературы читаю очень мало. В школе писал намного лучше, читал больше книг.

----------


## Дэнни

> Какая уж тут гордость, мне за своё руское изыка очень стыдно, художественной литературы читаю очень мало. В школе писал намного лучше, читал больше книг.


Ну можно иногда и почитать литературу -че ни читать то? Буддийская на русском то же в принципе, как художественная,так и учебно-методическая!

----------

